# Searching for a summer puppy



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to this fabulous forum. We finally decided that a cockapoo is the dog for us. Very exciting but daunting too. I've read lots of really useful information about what to look for in a breeder and looked at all the breeders online and made a short list to call. Phew! I think we would like a working or show cocker with wavy curly coat. Ideally chocolate but it seems so hard to actually track a puppy down that probably the coat colour choice is a luxury. We really would like a breeder that is experienced and can help us afterwards as we are first time dog owners. However I think we have read Gwen Baileys book 3 times already. I only work very part time and mostly from home. As I work for a children's magazine I only work during term time so I am always home for children and hopefully a dog too if we are lucky. We would ideally love a puppy in July or early August do you think it's likely. Also can someone let me know the email address for topmac cockapoos? The website doesn't look right from my apple computer and I can't find the email address anywhere. I think that we won't be in luck there but you never know. I'm going to try Marley, broad reach, jandaz, colnevalley,cupschas, castle cockapoos, maple spring and doodle pets. Do you think that is OK? We live in Oxfordshire on Berkshire borders. Would love to join in the cockapoo gatherings if we do manage to get a puppy? It sounds like we could be waiting until 2013. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome! 

I am also in Oxfordshire and will be organising a meet in this area in April which you are very welcome to come along to. 

It is very exciting looking for a new puppy and you are right to do your research and look for a breeder that will support you after you have taken your puppy home. I can't reccomend breeders as the Cockapoo Owners Club likes to remain impartial but I would suggest calling up the ones on your short list and visiting some to get a feel for the type of breeder that is right for you. 

If you haven't already looked at our website then feel free to have a browse.  The Cockapoo Owners Club

Good luck with your search, you will get lots of fab advice on here to help you along the way.  x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Chintzy said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this fabulous forum. We finally decided that a cockapoo is the dog for us. Very exciting but daunting too. I've read lots of really useful information about what to look for in a breeder and looked at all the breeders online and made a short list to call. Phew! I think we would like a working or show cocker with wavy curly coat. Ideally chocolate but it seems so hard to actually track a puppy down that probably the coat colour choice is a luxury. We really would like a breeder that is experienced and can help us afterwards as we are first time dog owners. However I think we have read Gwen Baileys book 3 times already. I only work very part time and mostly from home. As I work for a children's magazine I only work during term time so I am always home for children and hopefully a dog too if we are lucky. We would ideally love a puppy in July or early August do you think it's likely. Also can someone let me know the email address for topmac cockapoos? The website doesn't look right from my apple computer and I can't find the email address anywhere. I think that we won't be in luck there but you never know. I'm going to try Marley, broad reach, jandaz, colnevalley,cupschas, castle cockapoos, maple spring and doodle pets. Do you think that is OK? We live in Oxfordshire on Berkshire borders. Would love to join in the cockapoo gatherings if we do manage to get a puppy? It sounds like we could be waiting until 2013. Looking forward to hearing from you.


Basically with the amount of breeders out there you could have one tomorrow - but finding the right dog from the right breeder may take you a little longer to find.
We are advocates of putting in the research - and you'll find no end of useful reading on the following websites - The Cockapoo Club of GB / the Cockapoo Owners Club / JoJo's blog "My Dog's Life" and on here.
A brief scan of your short-list would show that Castle offer F2 - you may need to do some more info searching as 99% of first-time Cockapoo newbies are really looking for F1 (there is more to consider with an F2 - potentially) - I also note that MapleSpring only state British Veterinary Association (BVA) testing - when I'm sure everyone on here will say a minimum of one parent PRA DNA tested Normal / Clear - so again could do with some research / advice.
As for the others on your list - I would only personally be able to recommend Anne at Broadreach - as we have heard nothing but good reports and the website is very clear - I'd also suggest Anthony of Anzil could be worth a call.

In answer to your question - doesn't look like Topmac do have an e-mail link - looks like you have to fill the on-line form in and press send.

This is a great forum and you will get heaps of advise - but we totally suggest looking to visit at least two different breeders and we would certainly advise you not to take a cheque-book - best go and visit initially as a fact finding tour.

I fully support your ethic - finding the right dog is worth the wait and opposed to finding a dog right now !

A very useful trick is to "Google" any breeder you are looking at - that way you get to read things that they have no editorial control over x

Stephen xx


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help already. There is so much to learn. I really only thought Castle would be of interest because they are closest but you are right there is so much more to it. I must also make sure I understand the exact wording for the genetic testing or it could be easy to bamboozle me! The googling is essential. I have already googled someone from Breeders online (not on the list) that also seems to have lots and lots of different names and isn't a small hobby breeder at all, like it claims to be. No problem being a bigger breeder but not if they pretending to be something else. All a bit scary and realise that having wits about you is a good idea. Any other advice all gladly accepted.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there!

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi. My partner Marcus and I are getting our first Cockapoo from working lines in less than two weeks :jumping:! She’s an apricot girl and from Broadreach Dogs in Cambridgeshire. I couldn’t recommend Anne enough – her breeding stock is health tested, she only uses mums and sires with fantastic temperaments, her puppies are whelped inside and she’s very supportive. Only thing is, I don’t think she has had any browns to date though I may be wrong. 

Of the breeders you have mentioned:

Topmac don’t have an email address – you can only fill a form in on their website. I filled it in three times and still heard nothing! They specialise in English Show and America – do a search for Weller and he is from there.

Marley Doodles’ bitches are apparently 50/50 working and show lines so a good compromise! Thirza chooses the puppy for you and so far this seems to have resulted in some very happy customers. Do a search for Oakley, Benji and Whynny. 

Broadreach – as above. 

Jandaz do all three ‘types’ of Cockapoo – there are lots of Janice’s Cockapoos on here. Do a search for Bo – she’s very cute!

Colne Valley – I don’t know much about Joe bo a search for Lolly – she’s from there and is absolutely gorgeous. 

I’ve never heard of Cupschas, Castle Cockapoos or Maple Spring?! Where did you find them? 

Doodle Pets use a Toy Poodle so you’d need to ensure that he is tested for luxating patellas as well as hip and eye tests. 

There are other commercial breeders out there – Anzil, Syml, Jukee Doodles (they ‘do’ beautiful chocolates!). I also wouldn’t rule out a hobby breeder – there are many out there that do all the relevant testing and the added bonus is that they will probably only have one litter so they’ll be well socialised. We went to meet a lovely couple in Kent who specialised in working Cockapoos. Ian and Claire Smith – their Cockapoos are primarily dark apricot/red. 

Regarding meets I’m organising a meet in Bushy Park, Middlesex for Sunday 25th March – I know you won’t have a puppy by then but there are lots of people going and it would give you a chance to meet some adult dogs before making a decision on what you want!

Good luck and let us know how you get on : )


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Turi, thanks for the very in depth reply. I spoke to Anne this morning and I know exactly what you mean. Very lovely. She doesn't operate a waiting list so I need to call back in a month or three. The length of time for waiting lists is a bit daunting but definite for the right dog. The Jukee doodles look absolutely amazing but am a bit out off by the huge number of people already registered. Would I ever get to the front of the queue? They do look like a very very caring breeder though so maybe the year wait would be worth it. We would be very flexible on colour for the right dog. SO glad you are getting a dog from Broadreach. V jealous in fact! Castle cockapoo is a small hobby breeder, she has one litter a year and she's very informative. She did have a pra affected cockapoo from someone so she was heavily into testing. Unfortunately no litters this year. Would you be able to send me a few more of your leads, now that you have found your lovely pup. It's a bit forward of me I know! I'm a bit of an OCD freak myself. I was even trying to explain the whole recessive dominant gene cross thing to my daughter this morning. Desperately trying to remember biology A level? Probably failing. I've got my key questions to ask. 1. BVA testing certificate, 2. PRA gene testing for at least one parent. Need to be clear. 3. Both parents need to be kc registered. 4. Need to see mum and puppy together . 5. Bred for temperament. Am I on right track?


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

We recently picked up Baxter from Rosedale. 

From what I recall I think they have a litter of expected chocolate F1s ready in the springtime.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You’re more than welcome!

Anne doesn’t operate a waiting list until the puppies are born which I think makes sense. Best thing to do is to make a note to call her each month. 

I’m not sure about Jukee Doodles’ waiting list – it’s worth giving them a call to find out more. They’ve always very helpful and totally transparent about their breeding plans. 

More leads… to be honest I can’t think of many more commercial breeders and I wouldn’t know about the hobby breeders out there. I’d check out Breeders Online for up and coming litters. Have you called Ian and Claire in Kent? I know they were definitely planning a litter for the summer! 

The wait for a healthy, well-raised Cockapoo is getting longer and longer but equally, the number of home breeders having litters from their untested pets is increasing. I know the wait is frustrating – anyone on here will testify to how impatient I’ve been! – but it’s well worth it. 

Re your criteria, I never asked about KC Registration! Otherwise you’re on the right track!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah good luck Chintzy!

It seems like you know what you are looking for. I also don't think KC registered parents are the be all and end all either. Healthy pup is essential and wish I had known to ask as many questions when I was looking. Fortunately I have a little beauty - biased obviously xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Some hobby breeders are using studs who have been hip scored and also the dam tested for FN. Luxating patella is not so commonly tested for but I would certainly try and go for more than the minimum one parent clear of PRA if possible. HD and LP does exist in Cockapoos. The other thing I would consider is how do you want your puppy raised in the first 8 weeks before it comes to you? Do you want it bought up in a home environment where there may be children around and everyday noises such as hoovers etc? It is worth considering. I am not being negative about commercial breeders but it is good to consider all types of breeder, chat, visit and think about what you are happy with. 

A new initiative has been started by the KC and Dogs Trust to give puppies the best start in life. It is a step by step puppy socialisation program that starts with the breeder. It is being trialed by the KC assured breeders but could be adopted by ANY breeder. It is certainly something I would like to see in place in the future especially with the commercial breeders where puppies are raised in kennels. 

You can read more about it here. http://www.thepuppyplan.com/


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Some hobby breeders are using studs who have been hip scored and also the dam tested for FN. Luxating patella is not so commonly tested for but I would certainly try and go for more than the minimum one parent clear of PRA if possible. HD and LP does exist in Cockapoos. The other thing I would consider is how do you want your puppy raised in the first 8 weeks before it comes to you? Do you want it bought up in a home environment where there may be children around and everyday noises such as hoovers etc? It is worth considering. I am not being negative about commercial breeders but it is good to consider all types of breeder, chat, visit and think about what you are happy with.
> 
> A new initiative has been started by the KC and Dogs Trust to give puppies the best start in life. It is a step by step puppy socialisation program that starts with the breeder. It is being trialed by the KC assured breeders but could be adopted by ANY breeder. It is certainly something I would like to see in place in the future especially with the commercial breeders where puppies are raised in kennels.
> 
> You can read more about it here. http://www.thepuppyplan.com/


It is good that the KC and Dogs Trust are working together on this. It is an informative yet easy to read plan and yes would be nice for those dogs whom are reared in kennels to get the same level of socialisation as those whom are reared in the home.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant help it .. I just prefer the idea of puppies being raised in the home ... and breeding dogs to have a good quality of life too ... :S


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for really useful replies. I don't think that I have ever learnt so much so quickly. I would ideally like a home environment but have wrongly thought that maybe very small hobby breeders wouldn't be so professional. I can see that this was a crAzy thing to think and that anyone can use a health tested stud, even if they don't own one. So I am very sorry if I offend someone. I understand that it's a case of speaking to as many people as possible and asking the right questions. Also worried about offending people by asking them if they test for PRa and not knowing what to say of they say 'no' I don't. Have spoken to a few different type of breeders today. Will let you know more. If you have any other info, think of me.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

There are some smaller breeders out there that take much pride in their breeding and their dogs, plus take health testing very seriously and the way in which puppies are raised ... 

There are a couple of home/hobby breeders on here MandyM and Katie. 

You may like to read my puppy buying guide on My Dogs Life which may help you find a good breeder and the perfect puppy for you  

Enjoy your search and dont ever be worried about asking breeders questions ... many breeders have websites and you can read much info there


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awena said:


> Yes I agree but there is no test for petella. also make sure mum and dad are from well bred health tested parents & top blood lines. to breed the best and to produce the very best! and pups are raised in the home is a must.


An experienced vet can check dogs prior to breeding for signs of LP. 

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/health_issues_luxating_patella.html


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Chintzy said:


> Thank you very much for really useful replies. I don't think that I have ever learnt so much so quickly. I would ideally like a home environment but have wrongly thought that maybe very small hobby breeders wouldn't be so professional. I can see that this was a crAzy thing to think and that anyone can use a health tested stud, even if they don't own one. So I am very sorry if I offend someone. I understand that it's a case of speaking to as many people as possible and asking the right questions. Also worried about offending people by asking them if they test for PRa and not knowing what to say of they say 'no' I don't. Have spoken to a few different type of breeders today. Will let you know more. If you have any other info, think of me.


You wont offend anyone so please don't worry  and please ask away. I knew nothing when I started in my Cockapoo search (some might argue I still know nothing  ) but we learn along the way by sharing experiences and researching!  Don't ever be afraid of asking a breeder questions either. A good breeder would expect a potential puppy owner to ask these questions and would rather see their puppies go to someone who has thought carefully about taking on a Cockapoo. If someone is 'off' when you ask them about testing then they are not someone you want to get a dog from! 

Enjoy the search though, when you find your perfect breeeder and puppy it will make it all so worth while!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> An experienced vet can check dogs prior to breeding for signs of LP.
> 
> http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/health_issues_luxating_patella.html


My dogs have been checked .. no luxation confirmed  

There is no offical testing but a check is possible


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> There are some smaller breeders out there that take much pride in their breeding and their dogs, plus take health testing very seriously and the way in which puppies are raised ...
> There are a couple of home/hobby breeders on here MandyM and Katie.
> You may like to read my puppy buying guide on My Dogs Life which may help you find a good breeder and the perfect puppy for you
> Enjoy your search and dont ever be worried about asking breeders questions ... many breeders have websites and you can read much info there



I totally agree with JoJo - it does not matter whether you look to visit a small home breeder, a Hobby breeder or a larger licensed breeder - though follow your gut instinct who to rule out or not.
In reality you can get good and bad in all arenas of breeding - so it should boil down to the breeder that you are impressed with most - and if you have to wait then I'd certainly stand by my comment "now get the right puppy" far outweighs "get the puppy right now" !

Most reputable breeders are likely to be in demand and possibly have a waiting list - so be prepared to wait if need be - there are some on here who find that bit as much fun as the searching bit !

Health testing is only one side of the coin - and you should certainly look for the breeder who is going above and beyond what you find should be the minimum. I'd rate PRA DNA Clear results over a BVA test anyday - and Hipscored Poodles can be a plus point to.
Equally as important is the temperament and suitability of the parents used - always make sure you meet and play with the mum (if you like her - you are likely to like her offspring) - meeting Dad is a bonus too - but not many Home or Hobby breeders actually own their own Dad - though with the increase in health testing requirements being pushed for by people and sites like this then it looks to be the way forward.

As for bigger breeders / licensed breeders - they would normally have their own websites and again they should be viewed with an open mind - some can paint lovely pictures with words but it can only be skin deep - read testimonials (though some can be written by the breeder themselves !) - most of all - go on a Meet or two - that way you get to meet the Poos in the fur and word of mouth recommendation is very valuable.

Not all dogs will be whelped in a home environment - it is not a licensed breeder only thing - some Hobby breeders with Workers will kennel them - it's not unusual at all - what would be a concern of mine (heightened more following the CCGB training day at Wood Green Animal Shelter) it can be more stressful for an otherwise kennelled bitch to be bought indoors to whelp - it is vital that the bitch is whelping in an environment she is totally comfortable with. So when visiting ask to view where the breeders dogs live on a daily basis - how are they kept and where are they exercised.

JoJo's blog / the Cockapoo Owners Club and the Cockapoo Club of GB ALL offer good honest grounded and sensible information for someone looking for a Cockapoo - all worthwhile reads !

Happy Hunting.

Stephen xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

No, there is not a test.  However... a vet can manipulate the knee cap to see if there is any sign of it. If there is a dog should not be used for breeding. I guess it is like the BVA it only tells you that at that particular point in time there are no issues. It may not be conclusive but as it is something that Cockapoos can suffer from then I feel for the sake of a visit to the vet it is worth the effort.


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone so far for your advice and guidance. I cant believe how friendly everyone is on this forum. You are all so willing to help. Patience is not one of my virtues and we we look at all the lovely happy smiley cockapoos on this forum and basically we would run off with any of them!!! This is a joke, we are't dog nappers!!!!! but The more we read about health, the more we understand that waiting is key. It's great that there is a forum like this, I don't think other breeds and cross breeds are so lucky. After the flurry me contacting a few breeders today, it all goes quiet. In hope that they do get back to me........


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry for my terrible typing and predictive text....in real life my grammar is better honest!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 

I think you may be right to go for a larger breeder if you're expecting lots of help in the future as they have been breeding a long time and are used to owners keeping in touch and asking questions. Although obviously some hobby breeders will be the same, it's just more difficult to know which ones know their stuff and which ones don't.

My two girls are from Anzil cockapoos, they're amazing, couldn't have asked for better dogs! Would definitely recommend to anyone who asked. He breeds show cockers and american cockers with miniture poodles, and he has a chocolate poodle stud which produces some chocolates. He also doesn't keep waiting lists, only keeps people in mind that have already asked for up and coming litters, and won't take deposits until they've had their 3 week vet checks I think it is.

If you have any questions feel free to ask  & good luck with your search!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> *I think you may be right to go for a larger breeder if you're expecting lots of help in the future as they have been breeding a long time and are used to owners keeping in touch and asking questions. Although obviously some hobby breeders will be the same, it's just more difficult to know which ones know their stuff and which ones don't.*
> 
> ...


I am sorry Laura but I have to disagree with you there.  To say that commercial breeders are more likely to keep in touch than hobby breeders is a bit if a generalisation. Daisy is from a well known commercial breeder and considering she had been returned twice prior to me having her the breeder has made no effort to keep in touch or find out how Daisy settled in.

I don't think it is any harder to find out whether a home breeder is like that as you just ask the same questions as you would a commercial breeder. Some breeders might have lovely websites but you still have to be careful that it is not all polish and shine and that there is substance underneath the pretty pictures! There are good small and larger breeders you just have to ask the right questions as you know. 

I know that Anthony is very good about keeping in touch with his owners though and regularly asks for updates.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am sorry Laura but I have to disagree with you there.  To say that commercial breeders are more likely to keep in touch than hobby breeders is a bit if a generalisation. Daisy is from a well known commercial breeder and considering she had been returned twice prior to me having her the breeder has made no effort to keep in touch or find out how Daisy settled in.
> 
> I know that Anthony is very good about keeping in touch with his owners though and regularly asks for updates.


I didn't really just mean keeping in touch, I was more saying that generally they have more experience with helping after the pups have left with any problems as they will be much more used to first time buyers needing lots of advice, more so than some first time breeders unless they know their breed inside out already, that's all I meant Sarah, sorry if it offended you or anyone else, it's not what I meant at all.

But yeah Anthony does keep in touch well and always likes to know how his pups are doing from what i've seen


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Laura I don't think you could ever offend me!  :hug: 

My only concern with what you said to a new person looking for a breeder was to suggest that a commercial breeder would be more experienced for after care support and keeping in touch. I completely believe this not to be true and that big does not equal better. Number of litters does not necessarily equal improved knowledge or that they care more. 

I would also happily go to a first time breeder if they were carrying out all the appropriate checks and had a mentor to support them. 

All I am saying is there are good and bad in large and small breeders and it all boils down to doing your homework. 

xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is from a smaller breeder and I have to say that we haven't heard from him since, nor have we sent him an update as we haven't felt the need. When we collected Lolly we were given an information pack which clearly stated they were willing to be contacted should there be any problems or should we need any advice and they would always take the puppy back if things didn't work out.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I see what you mean Sarah, I don't have experience of smaller breeders so I couldn't say, I just thought larger breeders would be more used to helping first time owners.
My family were (well my parents had them as kids, but not as adults) & i'm sure we rang a fair few times lol. Even with the second we spoke a few times in the week or two after we brought her home! 
Although obviously I realise there are smaller breeders who know their stuff, just you have to be more aware when looking as some people just decide to breed for the money of the 'designer dogs' same as puppy farmers :/
x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

As you all know, i have as yet only had the one litter. I have kept in touch with all of the owners and love hearing updates on the boys to see how they are all doing. I have been on hand to give advice on allsorts and one of the pups is coming back for his hols in summer 
All of my pups owners know that i am here whenever they need me, that is something that i feel does/should come with the territory when breeding litters.
That said, i keep in touch with the owner of the stud dog i use as i care about him and like to know how he is!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Very thorough Chintzy, I was rather rushed in getting Millie. Although definitely no regrets. Although health checks were on my radar luckily.  Now i have way more knowledge and thinking about a second cockapoo, it feels more daunting.

Seriously impressed with Turi's research


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is lovely Katie, it must be so rewarding to stay in touch with the new owners and hear about how your puppies are doing.  xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sezra said:


> That is lovely Katie, it must be so rewarding to stay in touch with the new owners and hear about how your puppies are doing.  xxx


Ahh, its fantastic- i feel so proud of them when i get updates of them doing well. I feel responsible for them - i brought them into this world and it is my job to make sure i do all i can to ensure they have the very best lives. All of my owners are brilliant and i know the boys are well loved. Ridiculous, i know but i sobbed my heart out when they all left!!!! :hurt:

The only thing that made it better was that Lola stayed!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is lovely that you care so much.  It must be impossible not to bond with them in the eight weeks.  I think I would be the same if I had bred puppies from Daisy . She is off to the vets tomorrow for a final check before her spay appointment is made so no puppies for her! 

It must give you such a peace of mind though knowing they are all doing so well.  xx


----------



## Chintzy (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. I've contacted a few breeders large and small and hopefully will visit over the coming weeks. I've got my fingers crossed that we will be lucky and find our healthy pup this summer. I'm looking forward to reading all the daily postings here and meeting everyone else's new puppies online too. X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurrah! Let us know if/when you have any news


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I find it sad to think that there are breeders who wouldn't want to be kept in touch about their puppies, especially when bred from their own much loved dogs. I know if I were a breeder like Katie, I too would want the new owners to want to keep in touch and to feel okay about contacting me if any problems arose. It must be so rewarding to see the pups growing up. I don't see the point in breeding otherwise. 

Like Julie, I'm going to be a lot more thorough when buying our next cockapoo. I've learnt so much.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Chintzy, sounds like you are being really thorough in your search so good luck finding your puppy. Whichever breeder you decide on a good breeder will always have the welfare of their puppies as a priority and should be asking as much about you as you are about them. If they don't ask anything about you and the home you are offering one of their puppies then they probably won't be that interested in providing on going support once the puppy leaves them.

Remy came from a fantastic home breeder. I got to know mum well before Remy was born, visited weekly until I brought her home and take Remy back to the breeder for a visit every month. She's also given me on going support with aspects of grooming. If you'd like to see Flo and Remy and follow Remy's story from birth to get your cockapoo fix while waiting for your own puppy take a look here www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk


----------



## Woof1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi there,

How did you get on with the puppy search. In Gloucestershire. Would like a puppy for next Easter. I think I have gone from Cavapoo to Cockapoo. This is all so tricky!

Kind regards,


----------

